# Any Used Bows for Sale?



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking for a used (right hand) bow already set up, or not.
Any ideas or got one you want to get rid of for a reasonable price?

PM me Thanks!
David


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Look in the pawn shop for an older used bow if I remember right I think I gave $25 for the one I got. Also they will go lower than sticker price.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

The pawn shops only have gold plated bows for sale near me.


----------



## SonnyT (Feb 20, 2006)

*BOW for sale*

I have a Mathews SoloCam for sale with quiver ,case ,and arrows, draw weight is 60lbs and draw length is 30, recently bought another new Mathews. Price is $350, contact 281-935-6409


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a carbon matrix in the classifieds 60/29.
I also have a Hoyt gamemaster2 50lb recurve. I haven't really thought about selling, but will if the price is right -I never shoot it. 
AND I have a one piece recurve 45lbs (I think) I'd let go for $50. One of the limbs is a bit tweaked, but for bow fishing, it don't make a hill of beans difference -if you're near Victoria.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be looking for a cheaper, used bowfishing setup pretty soon, we will be going after some carp.


----------



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm looking for one also. I'm currently using a PSE Kingfisher but I'd like to get a nice compound. Hate to buy a new one when I know there are tons of people out there that would love to sell a slightly used one.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

See post 5. It's a 60lb. Maxed is about 62 and a minimum draw weight per Hoyt owners manual is 8 turns out on the limbs puts it about 47lbs. 85% let off. Bare bow 3.8 lbs. ill sell it in hunting trim or bare. 
Then you just have to decide if you really want to fish with a matrix. It's a very nice hunting bow. It's in the classifieds.


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

I got a AMS fish hawk $250


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a Browning barracuda, with AMS retriever, and slide system, whiskerbiskit rest I am willing to part with.

Check them out online. Sweet little setups.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Check classified section of forum on http://www.texasbowhunter.com/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a pse vulcan for $150, it is the old model will throw in a fish arrow


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i did finally find one!


----------

